# silencing for recurve bows.



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

Cat-whiskers are good. A bow is usually quiet with just a string silencer of some form, be it string leaches or beaver balls. I use the wooly-whisper kind. Black Widow sells the ones that look like spiders. If its still not quiet after adjusting my string silencers up and down, I'll add a set of brush buttons; they keep brush out from between the string and the curve of the limb as well as reduce string slap. If its still loud, I'll add some adhesive backed camo felt or fleece to the limb where the string slaps it. If its still loud, I'll try and adjust my brace height some. If its still too loud, I'll shoot heavier arrows, like cedar. If its still too loud, I'll probably leave it on the rack when I reach for a huntin' bow.


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Bow twange*

YES, YES AND YES. Tamerlanes are a fine bow and getting more and more rare. You might also add a small "gel filled" stabilizer knob or short cylinder. I shoot a 1970 BW 1200 T/D and put every noise and de vibration device on it possible.


----------



## 88 PS190 (Sep 26, 2006)

I like it enough, i think my brace is a slight bit high, when i make a new string for it i'll be sure to go a lil longer so i can still get enough twists before its too short.

Thanks for the tips.

It shoots really well with this old easton aluminum 26" stabilizer, but I want to set it up for hunting.

I have a mathews conquest II but its my actual target bow, and I like keeping everything where its at on that.

W/ the recurve I think I'd be more interested in deer...


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

88 -

Couple of things. The Tamerlanes are target bows (even the 63" ones), so string twang usually isn't a concern. Next, you first quiet a bow by tuning it. That includes brace height (sometimes lower is quieter too), degree of center shot, string type (no, you don't have a choice, it Dacron or nothing), number of strands, arrow type, weight length and spine, and as a last resort adding some type of string silencers. You might even try a piece of mole skin (Dr Scholls) over the string groove in the limbs. It was a trick a lot of used onthe old target bows of that era. Sliencers on a target bow just seems a little silly, IMHO.

Hope that helped.

Viper1 out.


----------



## dgposton (Oct 12, 2006)

*Most efficient silencer*



Abel said:


> Cat-whiskers are good. A bow is usually quiet with just a string silencer of some form, be it string leaches or beaver balls. I use the wooly-whisper kind. Black Widow sells the ones that look like spiders. If its still not quiet after adjusting my string silencers up and down, I'll add a set of brush buttons; they keep brush out from between the string and the curve of the limb as well as reduce string slap. If its still loud, I'll add some adhesive backed camo felt or fleece to the limb where the string slaps it. If its still loud, I'll try and adjust my brace height some. If its still too loud, I'll shoot heavier arrows, like cedar. If its still too loud, I'll probably leave it on the rack when I reach for a huntin' bow.


I was just about to start a new thread on silencers. Which of these is the most efficient? I currently have beaver fur balls, but I've heard talk about these not being very efficient as far as silencing capacity. Which silencer will dampen noise with the least amount of effect upon arrow speed?

thanks,
David


----------



## Abel (Jun 2, 2004)

> Which silencer will dampen noise with the least amount of effect upon arrow speed?


The one that weighs the least and has the least amount of wind resistance. String leaches. Then Catwhiskers....and so one. I am a firm believer that what works in one situation may not work in another. That's why each bow must be tuned to its preference for spine and what sort of silencing material works best.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Start with a "naked" string (no silencers). Find the sweet spot within the recommended brace height. Add silencers at the 1/3 or 1/4 points on the string. Tie them in so they can be adjusted. Adjust them up or down the string 1" or so at a time. For a particularly noisy bow, you might want a small set of silencers at both points. Adjusting their position on the string can make a big difference.

Rubber cat whiskers have worked the best for me. 

Chad


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

Are flemish strings any quieter than a regular string?
Steve


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

SCS said:


> Are flemish strings any quieter than a regular string?
> Steve


Not in my experience. And I agree...cat whiskers work very well.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

Everything else being equal (same material, same number of strands, same size/length of serving, etc.) my experience is flemish strings are a little quieter (or maybe just a lower pitch), but that can vary. I don't think it's enough to make a difference with proper tuning.

Chad


----------



## rifle (Oct 1, 2005)

Abel said:


> The one that weighs the least and has the least amount of wind resistance. String leaches. Then Catwhiskers....and so one. I am a firm believer that what works in one situation may not work in another. That's why each bow must be tuned to its preference for spine and what sort of silencing material works best.


The yarn puffs work great on my BW.


----------

